# Tears of Blood



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...an-hopes-doctors-explain-medical-mystery.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a shame this kid has to deal with people thinking he's possessed just because he has a rare medical condition. Being a teenager is tough enough as it is.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That is so cool! Sucks that the kids gets ostracized (sp?) for something he has no control over. It would still be something really cool to be able to do, though.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Boy weeps blood*

Real or faked?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...octors--documentary-aims-cure-affliction.html


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

(I didn't scroll to the top.) 

Dunno.......can you cry tears of blood for no good reason?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

This is the first time I've read about an American with this. Not sure what to think, though, perhaps it is not a scam since they are not calling it anything to do with god like tthose bleeding statues.


----------

